# Canton, OH *Heidi* SAD Senior F



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

These 2 at the shelter/pound BREAK my heart !  Probably a breeding pair that is now old & just dumped..............   They need some big angels to step up or at this age, doubt will leave alive.  :help: :help:





























Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Canton, OH | 11 Heidi

Picked up as a stray on 10/20/10. Fees include: 5 way and license. Cost is 84.00 CASH . All dogs are spayed/neutered and given a rabies shot before being taken home by the owner. We take CASH ONLY, no checks, or credit cards. Because most of our dogs in the kennel are strays, we do not have any knowledge about each individual dog's background, so we cannot make any health claims or behavior assurances concerning our dogs. We offer ONE hold per dog still on its stray hold. The person with the first hold must adopt the dog by 3:30pm the day it is available. After that, the dog is first come, first adopt. Special arrangements may be made through the Poundskeeper for people driving long distances or rescues. Please call the pound at 330-451-2343 to check on the dog's availability before driving a long distance. Rescue groups with 501(c)3 status can pull a dog for a reduced fee, but must show documentation of non-profit...

*11 Heidi's Contact Info*

*Stark County Dog Warden Department*, Canton, OH 

330-451-2343
Email Stark County Dog Warden Department
See more pets from Stark County Dog Warden Department
For more information, visit Stark County Dog Warden Department's Web site.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh poor lady! bump for her


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

SORRY dup thread, will tell mods to remove !


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*This girl was ADOPTED!!!*


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

That's absolutely wonderful!


----------

